# Your Best Day EVER!



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

In total tips (cash & app) was....


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

$400. Two trips to Sacramento in one day! Both missed their flights and couldn't get another out of Reno on the same day. Gotta love burning man!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Over 1k. But that was NYE 2017


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Over 1k. But that was NYE 2017


No way! In tips alone, really?


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

The day I signed up with Uber and took my first passenger (cricket, cricket)


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

over 1 k about 5 + times nye 2017 $1100


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

bobby747 said:


> over 1 k about 5 + times nye 2017 $1100


Whaaaat,???



RideshareUSA said:


> Whaaaat,???


I think there is some confusion here. My question was in regards to tips ONLY. So once again, what was your single best day in tips (cash + app).
Thank you


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> The day I signed up with Uber and took my first passenger (cricket, cricket)


Oh I misunderstood.

On a single day probably like $150


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Oh I misunderstood.
> 
> On a single day probably like $150


Impressive!


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

I had a passanger once give me $100 tip via PayPal. The group of 4 were going to a concert. The guy knew his friends were being stupid. They were slow coming to the car, had to stop on freeway because the female thought she was gonna puke. The traffic was miserable and he said he was in the service industry and understood importance of tips. So he sent me tip while stuck in traffic. 

End result that day was like $120. Maybe less.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

The_Solo said:


> I had a passanger once give me $100 tip via PayPal. The group of 4 were going to a concert. The guy knew his friends were being stupid. They were slow coming to the car, had to stop on freeway because the female thought she was gonna puke. The traffic was miserable and he said he was in the service industry and understood importance of tips. So he sent me tip while stuck in traffic.
> 
> End result that day was like $120. Maybe less.


Very encouraging when you have paxs who know the meaning of appreciation!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

$0.00 was my best tip day.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> $0.00 was my best tip day.


Cool, zero's across the board with tips and women!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Cool, zero's across the board with tips and women!


Happily married thank you very much.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> Happily married thank you very much.


Sure. Lets hear that from the other half as well.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Sure. Lets hear that from the other half as well.


You seem to think that I need to prove myself to you for some reason.... I don't.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> You seem to think that I need to prove myself to you for some reason.... I don't.


Not at all. You prove enough with every voluntary statement.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Not at all.


I am glad we are in agreement.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am glad we are in agreement.


I agree you're a troll with a pathetic life.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> I agree you're a troll with a pathetic life.


Now we disagree with each other, shame. What is entertaining to me at least is how worked up you allow yourself to get. You asked a question and I answered it. You simply cannot let it be that there may be someone in the world who does not share your views.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wednesday Feb 6, 2019. I had 4 trips that day. 3 of the 4 trips tipped me. Total tips for that day was $105.00. The PAX that did not tip was my last ride for the night. Only ride I did on Lyft that night and picked him up at the Nude Bar, guess he blew his wad there and nothing left to tip.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> Now we disagree with each other, shame. What is entertaining to me at least is how worked up you allow yourself to get. You asked a question and I answered it. You simply cannot let it be that there may be someone in the world who does not share your views.


Yup, 100% troll. Glad you found a purpose with your life. Enjoy!



Uberfunitis said:


> Now we disagree with each other, shame. What is entertaining to me at least is how worked up you allow yourself to get. You asked a question and I answered it. You simply cannot let it be that there may be someone in the world who does not share your views.


Thank goodness for the ignore feature. Just for losers like you!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I once had a hotel room and took three different girls there in one day. Felt like I ran a marathon the next day.

Oh, you're talking about earning.

In that case, I only stay out long enough to reach my weekly goal of $300 dollars, unless the night is young and there is still plenty of time to earn more.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

best day ever was misleading...then i read tips......i suck at tips but a few tips a $100 bill......private rides $150


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

7/4/18 South Lake Tahoe! Spent the day. $635. Had a ball!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Yup, 100% troll. Glad you found a purpose with your life. Enjoy!


We all should find purpose with our life, I am so very glad that I am not lacking for purpose in my life. It is my sincerest hope that you also have purpose in your life and if such a purpose is elusive that it finds you with great haste.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

corniilius said:


> I once had a hotel room and took three different girls there in one day. Felt like I ran a marathon the next day.
> 
> Oh, you're talking about earning.
> 
> In that case, I only stay out long enough to reach my weekly goal of $300 dollars, unless the night is young and there is still plenty of time to earn more.


Best day of tips ONLY please!



kc ub'ing! said:


> 7/4/18 South Lake Tahoe! Spent the day. $635. Had a ball!


Question was about tips ONLY, please!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

A hug from a passenger, it was worth over a million.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Dice Man said:


> A hug from a passenger, it was worth over a million.


Sometimes the best compensation is not always monetary.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> Best day of tips ONLY please!


Then this should've been your thread title! I'm offended by your correction. Good day sir!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Then this should've been your thread title! I'm offended by your correction. Good day sir!


Perhaps people should read with due care and comprehension. Yes, my engrish is gooder than yours!



kc ub'ing! said:


> Then this should've been your thread title! I'm offended by your correction. Good day sir!


No suprise either that Uberfungus misread it as well.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> No suprise either that Uberfungus misread it as well.


No misread from me, I actually answered the question you asked, you just did not like my answer.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

RideshareUSA said:


> read with due care


I said good day!


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> I said good day!


...and I didn't!


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I've had several of these, usually in summer on a Saturday or Sunday PM: First trip results in clean-up fee (three wet seats from swimmers that failed to dry off, with mud/sand butt prints on my seats, or a good five-alarm barf from an overserved day drinker that ate too much seafood). Minimum fare payout of $3.04 plus $250 fee, resulting in profits of over $100 per mile driven. I'm home before the 30 minute mark, with a big grin on my face.

I've had $300 days from driving UberX where I put in a solid 8+ hours, but I'll take the $253.04 shifts that last 10-20 minutes when they come.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> Whaaaat,???
> 
> 
> I think there is some confusion here. My question was in regards to tips ONLY. So once again, what was your single best day in tips (cash + app).
> Thank you


I misunderstood as well. Best tips, $200 in a day. Dude had just won at the casino and gave me $100.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Only ride I did on Lyft that night and picked him up at the Nude Bar, guess he blew his wad there and nothing left to tip.


They usually frown upon that. Did you get the cleaning fee?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Hopefully I haven’t had it yet but unfortunately I probably have. $40.


----------

